# Scored an Antique Cabinet for my glass



## Dabeel (Apr 26, 2009)

I was just driving down the street and saw one of those salvage/ thrift type shops in Berkeley,CA and decided to take a look.
 There was this cabinet there on the sidewalk and the guy says he's doing his spring cleaning of his shop and wants to get rid of it plus other big furniture as well.

 I ask how much?
 He says $10.00
 I say "What!?   What's wrong with it?
 He says: anymore questions and the price keeps going up...do you want to ask another question?
 I say "Nope" and hand him a $10.00 bill
 Sometimes it's best not to question a good deal when it comes along[]

 It could use a little sanding/restaining, but I'm just filling it with bottles and I like the rustic look to it anyhow.

 What do you think of it?(I know a lot of you spend good time and money for your cabinets and they look great, but I'm a simple guy and like things to come easy)


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 26, 2009)

A closer view


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Apr 26, 2009)

great score, Doug!! looks like it works good. i love the feeling of being in the right place, at the right time.


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 26, 2009)

I love it! That light fixture on the wall leaves something to be desired, though!![]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 26, 2009)

'Ya can't beat that deal! Looks good, too.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Apr 26, 2009)

That is really nice. I actually like the old rustic look.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Apr 26, 2009)

I like that aqua demi on the top.  The neck looks crazy.


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments....appreciate the feedback!

 Cyberdigger: Yes this 1907 house has some crazy light fixtures that need to be updated!

 CanYaDigIt:: I have the forum auction and Guntherhess to thank for that strange Demi sitting on top

 Doug


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice cabinet there  Doug .Wish I could run across a sweet deal like that. Those bottles look very nice in there way to go.
  bill


----------



## privvydigger (Apr 26, 2009)

looks like Rebecca at the well needs a hat


----------



## Dabeel (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey Bill(Dollar Dollar)
 Thanks.....your Maysville Geo. Bleich is sitting in there now....How ya doing?

 Mad: You are correct....found the "Rebekah at the Well" without a hat.....anybody have an extra lid for it?.........let me know.

 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (Apr 26, 2009)

Way to go Doug.  Great find.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice score!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Apr 30, 2009)

looks like 1940's great find!


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (May 4, 2009)

Very nice!! I keep my bottles in a $55 1910's mahogany china cabinet.


----------

